# HAS ANYONE ELSE GOTTEN THIS????!!!!



## asdsdf (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I checked my email to day, and I got this:

Howdy. I am in the process of puttng together an exhibit of live invertebrates and am interested in all of your mantid species. Will the mantids currently offered be available around the end of January/first of February? Are there any legalities involved in shipping them to us (permits, etc)? Thanks for your time. Michele Dudas Lead Naturalist/Live Animal Manager Heard Natural Science Museum McKinney, Texas 75069 www.heardmuseum.org [email protected]

Anyone else get this?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 28, 2007)

lol...no


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2007)

Have not seen that before.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been corresponding with her. Her affiliation with a museum should put you at ease.

Peter


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 28, 2007)

even if it was a scam..theres no way of them scamming us right?cause we all want the money safe in our bank before we send any thing out.?


----------



## Malnra (Dec 28, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> even if it was a scam..theres no way of them scamming us right?cause we all want the money safe in our bank before we send any thing out.?


Unless they are working for the government to see who has mantis they should not have .... just a thought from the paranoid crowd ...


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 28, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> Unless they are working for the government to see who has mantis they should not have .... just a thought from the paranoid crowd ...


very true..i bet they got more better stuff to do tho like catching crack dealers..lol


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 28, 2007)

does that museum really exist?


----------

